
We analyzed 16,625 papers to figure out where AI is headed next - ewinick
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612768/we-analyzed-16625-papers-to-figure-out-where-ai-is-headed-next/
======
ggggtez
"Among the top 100 words mentioned, those related to knowledge-based
systems—like “logic,” “constraint,” and “rule”—saw the greatest decline. Those
related to machine learning—like “data,” “network,” and “performance”—saw the
highest growth."

If you couldn't guess by the fact they "analyzed" thousands of papers, all
they did was word counting. This doesn't tell you where AI is going, it only
tells you where it already is. "Neural Network" of course has had a large
increase over the last few years too.

If you want to know where AI is heading, you already know where to look just
by reading a few news articles on recent AI breakthroughs (e.g. from
DeepMind).

At the end, they mention "reinforcement learning" as well as having gained
momentum, but end the article with roughly the sentiment that the author has
no clue what the next thing in AI is after the current trend.

If they had applied ML or AI techniques in trying to guess, instead of word
counting, that would at least be an interesting article.

------
lelima
Why is becoming a trend asking for email just to read the article?

what a turn off, I closed the tab.

